# What is the longest relationship y'all ever been in?



## sadstoner (Mar 9, 2017)

What is the longest relationship y'all ever been in? How or why did it end 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Longest recent one was 2 1/2 years and we were engaged the last year. It ended last August because I didn't make enough money and she was cheating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadstoner (Mar 9, 2017)

JH1983 said:


> Longest recent one was 2 1/2 years and we were engaged the last year. It ended last August because I didn't make enough money and she was cheating.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Never understood why people cheated

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

sadstoner said:


> Never understood why people cheated
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's been a recurring theme with relationships for me lately. I keep trusting someone again and then feeling stupid for trusting them when they betray me. Just happened again this year after a five month relationship. I think I'm just gonna be single awhile and focus on my own life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I was married for 18 years, and was in a serious relationship with her for about five years before that. It ended because she cheated. Well, that was one of the big reasons. She also just went through a little mid life crisis. It's like she seriously woke up one morning and decided she didn't want any more responsibilities. Not to her kids. Not to her job. She was actually fired from her job (well....strongly, strongly urged to resign) as a high school teacher because one of the men, uhm, sorry, boys.... she cheated on me with was a student at her hs.

She became someone else. She is the mother of my three children so we still have to communicate a little but thank God that's barely at all...just about scheduling my weekend visits with the kids. (Yeah, she had the midlife crisis and abandoned her children for over a year while I took care of them, by myself, and she was fired from her job for having an affair with a student, but she got custodial custody of our kids....try making sense out of that lol).


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

AllTheSame said:


> I was married for 18 years, and was in a serious relationship with her for about five years before that. It ended because she cheated. Well, that was one of the big reasons. She also just went through a little mid life crisis. It's like she seriously woke up one morning and decided she didn't want any more responsibilities. Not to her kids. Not to her job. She was actually fired from her job (well....strongly, strongly urged to resign) as a high school teacher because one of the men, uhm, sorry, boys.... she cheated on me with was a student at her hs.
> 
> She became someone else. She is the mother of my three children so we still have to communicate a little but thank God that's barely at all...just about scheduling my weekend visits with the kids. (Yeah, she had the midlife crisis and abandoned her children for over a year while I took care of them, by myself, and she was fired from her job for having an affair with a student, but she got custodial custody of our kids....try making sense out of that lol).


That is freakin rough. I dont know how some of you dudes bounce back from mess like that.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

4 years, from 16-20. I regret so bad you have no idea. What a WASTE. Awful, awful, awful. I was so stupid.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

3 years (kind of). It was complicated. Not a healthy relationship at all...


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't understand why you guys expect women to not cheat. It would be impossible for me. There's no way I can be with someone for a year+ without feeling the need to sleep with someone else lol.

And I also expect every guy to cheat on me, which I'm fine with as long as he's just banging them without having feelings towards them.

My longest relationship has been like a few months lol.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

3 years


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Aribeth said:


> I don't understand why you guys expect women to not cheat. It would be impossible for me. There's no way I can be with someone for a year+ without feeling the need to sleep with someone else lol.
> 
> And I also expect every guy to cheat on me, which I'm fine with as long as he's just banging them without having feelings towards them.
> 
> My longest relationship has been like a few months lol.


Interesting


----------



## sadstoner (Mar 9, 2017)

Aribeth said:


> I don't understand why you guys expect women to not cheat. It would be impossible for me. There's no way I can be with someone for a year+ without feeling the need to sleep with someone else lol.
> 
> And I also expect every guy to cheat on me, which I'm fine with as long as he's just banging them without having feelings towards them.
> 
> My longest relationship has been like a few months lol.


Are you deadass?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Neal said:


> That is freakin rough. I dont know how some of you dudes bounce back from mess like that.


It took a while. I have everything on her....I hired a private investigator, a good one, who followed her around for four months. I still have pictures, GPS locations of where she was, date and time stamped and some video. I put a GPS tracker under her car and after that she was just ****** lol, she had no idea.

Some people seem to forget that guys are not the only ones that are dogs sometimes. Guys are not the only ones that cheat. Some women cheat, some women will lie down with anything, and imo integrity issues mean nothing anymore lol.

Those guys that cheat....they're out there cheating with someone. And guys....the girl you think is yours might be sleeping with the dog (guy) that everyone knows is a cheater. Kind of funny how that works out that way sometimes. Only. Just not funny to the people involved, to those that get burned. Turns out women can be dogs too :serious:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Several months. I broke up with them.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Aribeth said:


> I don't understand why you guys expect women to not cheat. It would be impossible for me. There's no way I can be with someone for a year+ without feeling the need to sleep with someone else lol.
> 
> And I also expect every guy to cheat on me, which I'm fine with as long as he's just banging them without having feelings towards them.
> 
> My longest relationship has been like a few months lol.


Then just agree to be in an open relationship from the start. The problem isnt wanting to have more than one partner, its telling someone to be exclusive to you while you arent exclusive to them. Its just messed up.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Neal said:


> Then just agree to be in an open relationship from the start. The problem isnt wanting to have more than one partner, its telling someone to be exclusive to you while you arent exclusive to them. Its just messed up.


Yeah I'm amazed at anyone that doesn't understand that very simple, very basic concept. That's something that imo most ten year olds would understand lol.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Neal said:


> Then just agree to be in an open relationship from the start. The problem isnt wanting to have more than one partner, its telling someone to be exclusive to you while you arent exclusive to them. Its just messed up.


But if you say it's an open relationship, it won't be stable and it can break at any moment. The other person might also hold themselves back on having feelings towards you.

I want the safety/security of a regular long term relationship, but I also want some studs for myself =D


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

AllTheSame said:


> I was married for 18 years, and was in a serious relationship with her for about five years before that. It ended because she cheated. Well, that was one of the big reasons. She also just went through a little mid life crisis. It's like she seriously woke up one morning and decided she didn't want any more responsibilities. Not to her kids. Not to her job. She was actually fired from her job (well....strongly, strongly urged to resign) as a high school teacher because one of the men, uhm, sorry, boys.... she cheated on me with was a student at her hs.
> 
> She became someone else. She is the mother of my three children so we still have to communicate a little but thank God that's barely at all...just about scheduling my weekend visits with the kids. (Yeah, she had the midlife crisis and abandoned her children for over a year while I took care of them, by myself, and she was fired from her job for having an affair with a student, but she got custodial custody of our kids....try making sense out of that lol).


Mrs. Hartley?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

@Patch lol no idea. Google came back with some pretty random stuff for Mrs Hartley....

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I was in one serious relationship, my first relationship ever, 6 years ago. We were friends for 2 years and then dated for 4 months. Took me a while to get over that one. Because it was my fault it eneded. I broke up with him for stupid reasons, I had in my mind we would get back together but I was being young and dumb until I realized I missed him and it was too late because he was in another relationship. I just recently, like last year, got over him. When I think back I just smile now.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

AllTheSame said:


> @Patch lol no idea. Google came back with some pretty random stuff for Mrs Hartley....
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


Okay haha I was just trying something lol I had a teacher by that name who slept with a student and was married with kids...just wanted to see if that was yoooouuu.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Aribeth said:


> But if you say it's an open relationship, it won't be stable and it can break at any moment. The other person might also hold themselves back on having feelings towards you.
> 
> I want the safety/security of a regular long term relationship, but I also want some studs for myself =D


Oh lord...at least youre honest i suppose :lol

To answer the OP 4 years.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

My current one is going on 8 years in august.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Patch said:


> Okay haha I was just trying something lol I had a teacher by that name who slept with a student and was married with kids...just wanted to see if that was yoooouuu.


Lol nope. A surprising number of teachers seem to be really into sleeping with students though. Ffs, what's up with that? Those are just the ones we know about, the ones that get caught.

This is kind of strange but....she resigned, but a couple years later went to teach again in another school district, who didn't list her on their website as a teacher at all, and that's really unusual. And then, after a year or so she resigned from that district too. I really hope she's not jumping from school to school having sex with 17 year old boys that are half her age...but who knows....

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

AllTheSame said:


> Lol nope. A surprising number of teachers seem to be really into sleeping with students though. Ffs, what's up with that? Those are just the ones we know about, the ones that get caught.
> 
> This is kind of strange but....she resigned, but a couple years later went to teach again in another school district, who didn't list her on their website as a teacher at all, and that's really unusual. And then, after a year or so she resigned from that district too. I really hope she's not jumping from school to school having sex with 17 year old boys that are half her age...but who knows....
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


Yea I guess they have in their minds of being the sexy teacher who puts naughty boys in detention.

But that's probably most definitely what she is doing. Well from that story I don't think there's any doubt in it.

It is seriously messed up and sorry that has happened to you.


----------



## sadstoner (Mar 9, 2017)

KelsKels said:


> My current one is going on 8 years in august.


Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Patch said:


> Yea I guess they have in their minds of being the sexy teacher who puts naughty boys in detention.
> 
> But that's probably most definitely what she is doing. Well from that story I don't think there's any doubt in it.
> 
> It is seriously messed up and sorry that has happened to you.


Thx, yeah it is messed up. She was either hiding where she was teaching because she was messing around with another student or because she was afraid I was going to talk about her past relationship with one. Either way, it's pretty messed up.

There's nothing wrong with having a crush on a teacher a lot of kids have them (I did with one hehe) but someone has to be the adult there.

Makes me think of that video "Hot for teacher" by Van Halen. I won't post a link cos someone will no doubt get pissed off if I do hahaha....but it just fits here...just to point out, that's the fantasy but it never, ever ends well. My ex-wife has never seen that kid again. She screwed him up and it's really screwed up her career. She doesn't even teach, at all anymore.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

The longest relationship I have been in was 0 decades, 0 years, 0 months, 0 days, 0 seconds. 

Git on my level boyz


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@*Patch*

This video clip comes to mind when reading your post -






or


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

3 years, long distance.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Seven months. It was cool.

Still trying to overcome the fact that us breaking up may have been a stretch. We were a great couple. But such is life.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

6 months LDR then she ghosted me. Piece of ****.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

0 seconds


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Going on 9years. Why did my 2nd longest relationship end after about 2years? The guy was crazy, had extreme SA that got more extreme until he lived in the space between his computer chair and the bathroom he could see from it, he was verbally abusive, he was so afraid of being wrong his subconscious remade events in his head to make himself look better and he believed the made up memories... Did I mention he was crazy? Then when I tried to leave he hit me, threatened me, got introduced to a bloody nose, showed up at my mom's house overdosed on drugs threatening to commit suicide, and showed up a second time and took one of our pets hostage until we gave him directions to where my sister and I were going out to eat. Actually we gave him directions to this really messed up area where the roads would stop one place and pick up with the same name somewhere else while other roads did loops in between them. It was a huge text and calls I never said anything back to bill but so worth it. I did mention he was verbally abusive and hit me right? Cause that kind of makes what I did a tactical decision to recover my animal and get rid of him instead of just mean. If he hadn't then run out of money, failed at college because he ran out of classes they offered online, and moved to a different state with his billionaire aunt who was great at the stock market it was going to be police calls and restraining order time.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

AllTheSame said:


> I was married for 18 years, and was in a serious relationship with her for about five years before that. It ended because she cheated. Well, that was one of the big reasons. She also just went through a little mid life crisis. It's like she seriously woke up one morning and decided she didn't want any more responsibilities. Not to her kids. Not to her job. She was actually fired from her job (well....strongly, strongly urged to resign) as a high school teacher because one of the men, uhm, sorry, boys.... she cheated on me with was a student at her hs.
> 
> She became someone else. She is the mother of my three children so we still have to communicate a little but thank God that's barely at all...just about scheduling my weekend visits with the kids. (Yeah, she had the midlife crisis and abandoned her children for over a year while I took care of them, by myself, and she was fired from her job for having an affair with a student, but she got custodial custody of our kids....try making sense out of that lol).


Did she make the national news?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Married 28 years, together three years before marriage, so 31 years total. And counting.... we're happy with each other. No drama ever, and we like it that way.


----------



## sadstoner (Mar 9, 2017)

kageri said:


> Going on 9years. Why did my 2nd longest relationship end after about 2years? The guy was crazy, had extreme SA that got more extreme until he lived in the space between his computer chair and the bathroom he could see from it, he was verbally abusive, he was so afraid of being wrong his subconscious remade events in his head to make himself look better and he believed the made up memories... Did I mention he was crazy? Then when I tried to leave he hit me, threatened me, got introduced to a bloody nose, showed up at my mom's house overdosed on drugs threatening to commit suicide, and showed up a second time and took one of our pets hostage until we gave him directions to where my sister and I were going out to eat. Actually we gave him directions to this really messed up area where the roads would stop one place and pick up with the same name somewhere else while other roads did loops in between them. It was a huge text and calls I never said anything back to bill but so worth it. I did mention he was verbally abusive and hit me right? Cause that kind of makes what I did a tactical decision to recover my animal and get rid of him instead of just mean. If he hadn't then run out of money, failed at college because he ran out of classes they offered online, and moved to a different state with his billionaire aunt who was great at the stock market it was going to be police calls and restraining order time.


Wow...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sadstoner (Mar 9, 2017)

littleghost said:


> Married 28 years, together three years before marriage, so 31 years total. And counting.... we're happy with each other. No drama ever, and we like it that way.


I picture y'all at 60 years old sittin on rockin chairs together on the front porch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

6 years so far


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I somehow always end up with people who don't want commitment (6 months or more). You know, sex in the first few hours of meeting and that's it. None of that 'let's get to know each other, first' bullsh^t.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

One year-ish.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

nubly said:


> Did she make the national news?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No. But it could have made the news pretty easily. I contacted a local news station here in Houston that has millions of viewers every day....I didn't give my name or hers, but told them I had proof of the affair with a student (and I had lots of proof)...and they were very, very interested. I actually had a meeting set up to meet with one of the producers. But I never ended up meeting with them because the school board took care of it.

The next day, I personally turned in copies of all the evidence, proof to the president of the school board for the district she was in. Actually, I hand delivered a letter I'd written to him personally, first. It was near EOB that day and he wasn't available to meet with me but he called me at 8:00 the next morning, and we met that afternoon. He closed the door to his office, got out a tape recorder and got out the evidence I'd dropped off and we talked for quite a while. He must have asked me six times if I was sure that I wasn't going to go to the news with the story. It'd be a huge understatement to say he was worried, very nervous about that. He assured me, over and over again, that they would take care of the situation. And I kept assuring him that I'd take it to the news if they didn't. They called her into their office the next morning and asked for her resignation.

I have what I feel like are very, very good reasons for doing that. Obviously, she doesn't need to be teaching anymore. And....this was near the end of the end of our relationship, there was absolutely nothing left to salvage, there was no relationship left to save. Also....she kept my kids from me. I showed up for visitation on one of my weekends and she had taken the kids and left. And she threatened to keep doing it, and then two weekends later she did it again. And I told her, "if you continue to keep my kids from me, you are going to regret it....I have proof that you had an affair with a student, and I'm going to come out with it". *And she kept my kids again from me, ffs, two weekends later. *My ex-wife is very intelligent, but she doesn't have a whole lot of common sense, for god's sake. So....I did it. I went to the school board.

She hasn't really messed with me since then. Well...she stalked me on this site a few times, and on other sites, but aside from talking to the admin team about being stalked by her, I also got a lawyer, and talked to the police. If she ever stalks or harasses me again she is going to be truly ******.

She doesn't mess with me anymore, at all, ever. She is actually very cooperative now. She will reschedule weekends for me, if I have a conflict with work or whatever (which is very rare), or if I'm sick, she'll let me makeup a missed weekend with them. If I'm running late because of traffic it's no big deal anymore. I just had to go through all of that to make the dumb ***** realize she wasn't going to win. And it finally dawned on her that, no, she wasn't going to win.

I still have all the evidence from the private investigator, I still have all the pics, video, everything. I don't hold that over her head or anything but she knows that if she plays games with me or tries to keep my kids from me ever again, it could be really, really bad news for her lol.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Never been in one and never will be.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

sadstoner said:


> I picture y'all at 60 years old sittin on rockin chairs together on the front porch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sounds about right. I'll have to look for a house with a front porch and buy a couple of rocking chairs, I guess. I wonder why old people like rocking chairs?


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

i feel i could have had one with a girl i was kinda seeing back in 2008, she wanted me more than i did her, and another one in 2006, but i wasn't really attracted to them, but boy i really regret it now, because i've been lowering my standards physically, it has helped me go on more dates, but still no girlfriend yet


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

5.5 years- I left. It was a bad relationship. I had no self esteem, self respect or model of how you're supposed to be treated by people or in a relationship. Add to that my social anxiety which plays a huge role in my depression, there was no way I could've had a healthy relationship. (Plus of course the guy I was with was also super insecure with his own batch of issues and he was a cheater so yeah lol)

Suffice to say I'm dealing with my own **** right now and one of the many reasons is because I want a loving healthy relationship.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

littleghost said:


> Married 28 years, together three years before marriage, so 31 years total. And counting.... we're happy with each other. No drama ever, and we like it that way.


:grin2:

This is so lovely and gives me hope. I really want to have what you do one day.


----------



## I Beethoven (Mar 11, 2017)

sadstoner said:


> What is the longest relationship y'all ever been in? How or why did it end
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One hour but we only had sex

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## sadstoner (Mar 9, 2017)

I Beethoven said:


> One hour but we only had sex
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


Well atleast u had sex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Never had any relationships.


----------



## sadstoner (Mar 9, 2017)

ravens said:


> Never had any relationships.


Why?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

sadstoner said:


> Why?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never tried getting a relationship or ever had any opportunities to get one.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

1 year. My only relationship. We're still together.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Aribeth said:


> I don't understand why you guys expect women to not cheat.


... Because it's cruel and generally deemed poor social behavior?



Aribeth said:


> But if you say it's an open relationship, it won't be stable and it can break at any moment. The other person might also hold themselves back on having feelings towards you.
> 
> I want the safety/security of a regular long term relationship, but I also want some studs for myself =D


That's nonsense. There are plenty of people in happy, healthy, long term open (or even polyamorous) relationships. I know several. A sham monogamous relationship is liable to be _far_ more unstable.


----------



## IzzyWizzy (Apr 3, 2016)

4 years .
Was engaged to him but I ended it. He had anger issues and started doing canabis. Deal breaker for me.


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

i want to experience my first relationship so badly that i don't care if the girl ends up cheating on me, and even if the relationship is only a short-term one, like 2-3 months even, because i have even spoken to a few guys, men, who are in their 40's, despite them saying they have had a girlfriend before, they say they haven't had a true serious relationship, specifically, they are saying they haven't lasted more than 2 or 3 months with a woman, i don't mind if my first relationship ends up lasting that long, i just want to end the single streak god damn it!!!, and unfortuneately, this feeling of needing, wanting a relationship badly is probably the main reason why i'm still single, i know i've said this many times but i still support and back up my opinion, guys are supposed to have the mindset, feeling of wanting a relationship but not needing one, but girls can have the feeling of both wanting and needing one, and that creates the paradox of damned if you do, damned if you don't


----------



## sadstoner (Mar 9, 2017)

JaegerLover217 said:


> i want to experience my first relationship so badly that i don't care if the girl ends up cheating on me, and even if the relationship is only a short-term one, like 2-3 months even, because i have even spoken to a few guys, men, who are in their 40's, despite them saying they have had a girlfriend before, they say they haven't had a true serious relationship, specifically, they are saying they haven't lasted more than 2 or 3 months with a woman, i don't mind if my first relationship ends up lasting that long, i just want to end the single streak god damn it!!!, and unfortuneately, this feeling of needing, wanting a relationship badly is probably the main reason why i'm still single, i know i've said this many times but i still support and back up my opinion, guys are supposed to have the mindset, feeling of wanting a relationship but not needing one, but girls can have the feeling of both wanting and needing one, and that creates the paradox of damned if you do, damned if you don't


I feel you. I be wanting a relationship sometimes but then I think "I'm a pretty boring motha ****a I don't think a girl would be interested" and then there's my looks haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

6 years. That relationship saw us finishing college and going off to the other side of the country together for university, getting our first jobs, and trying to become adults, basically. Considering everything I've been through in life, breaking up from him was without doubt one of the most difficult events I've gone through. To have had somebody close to me for that length of time, my best friend, and then to try to come to terms with being totally alone again was truly heartbreaking. But, time passed, eventually I got over it and though we don't talk very consistently any more we're still in touch and thankful for the happy memories we shared during our time. I genuinely wish him all the best in life and he's said the same back to me.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Almost 2 years. Didn't last because of his anger issues and emotional abuse which took its toll on me.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

0 seconds. Hearing all these horror stories has got me cynical and jaded to the point where I don't think I ever want to be involved in a relationship.


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

sadstoner said:


> I feel you. I be wanting a relationship sometimes but then I think "I'm a pretty boring motha ****a I don't think a girl would be interested" and then there's my looks haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well the only slight progress for me is i have been on 7 dates this year so far, i went on a third date with this girl i'm seeing right now last Sunday


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

momentsunset said:


> Almost 2 years. Didn't last because of his anger issues and emotional abuse which took its toll on me.


Sorry that happened to you, he sounds like a real piece of work. :/


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

ByStorm said:


> 6 months LDR then she ghosted me. Piece of ****.


Ouch. Well, there are plenty more fish in the sea. :3


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Atheism said:


> 4 years, from 16-20. I regret so bad you have no idea. What a WASTE. Awful, awful, awful. I was so stupid.


No experience is ever a "waste" of time. You live and you learn.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

I Beethoven said:


> One hour but we only had sex
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk





sadstoner said:


> Well atleast u had sex
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

realisticandhopeful said:


> 5.5 years- I left. It was a bad relationship. I had no self esteem, self respect or model of how you're supposed to be treated by people or in a relationship. Add to that my social anxiety which plays a huge role in my depression, there was no way I could've had a healthy relationship. (Plus of course the guy I was with was also super insecure with his own batch of issues and he was a cheater so yeah lol)
> 
> Suffice to say I'm dealing with my own **** right now and one of the many reasons is because I want a loving healthy relationship.


That's great, keep up the good work. I hope you find someone who loves you for you one day.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

ZombieIcecream said:


> No experience is ever a "waste" of time. You live and you learn.


Thank you.  You're right, I just wish it didn't go on needlessly for so long. I learned he was bad for me after a year maximum and yet I just didn't let go. I mean if anything, I learned never to be treated that way again. And I never was. It's hard to get over the regret, though. It definitely made me stronger when it was over, but it's just the "four years" thing. I was a really stupid girl. Lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

8 years this year.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Seven years. Ended because he was an abusive, crazy, stalkerish psychopath.


----------



## GameAddict901 (May 23, 2016)

It'll be 6 years in a couple months.


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

It was an intermittent attempt of love relationship, so I can't really say.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

thatsher said:


> my *first serious relationhip*: currently 9 months


Awww. ^-^


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

10 years. I had two 5 year relationships, before that. But they always end up cheating and leaving because I can't really give them what they need. There's only so long you can fake it before people figure out that you're a complete mess on the inside.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

About 5 and a half years.


----------



## Worthle55 (Mar 28, 2017)

Ive never been in one haha


----------



## lkkxm1 (Apr 30, 2017)

mezzoforte said:


> 3 years, long distance.


it was 4


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

My longest so far was 3 years and 4 months. It was a really ****ty relationship overall. It was abusive both physically and mentally, basically all around toxic and bad. But I learned a lot from it. I know how I deserve to be treated now, and I'm aware of my own self-worth. I know what I want out of a partner. I'll never make the same mistakes again.


----------



## Lemmy4ever (Feb 2, 2017)

About 3 months in a long distance one. I let my problems get in the way, and I ended it because I was just in such a bad place I didn't want to keep going with anything. I don't know why I ended things with her, she made me happy when nothing else did at the time. Instead of trying to use the one good thing I had going to lift me back up I just let myself fall and ended things with her.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

8 months, which is pretty abysmal. But, I have learned that both parties should be clear about their needs from early on, and if they don't match up and they are insurmountable to just let go and walk the other way.

You can generally tell if something is going to work or not fairly early on, so rather than drag things out pointlessly it's often best to just end things and redirect your energy towards the right venture..


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

1 month :lol, it was 9 years ago, wasn't really interrested, sex was good tho.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Familial: 27 years; ongoing
Friendly: ~20 years; ongoing
Romantic: n/a


----------



## mattingly94 (Mar 4, 2009)

16 years and it was a very toxic relationship that I am happy is over. She left me for the guy she was cheating on me with and I owe that guy alot because we would probably still be together very unhappy. I am so much happier these days. We have three children together and she has not saw them in almost three years and hardly ever talks to them. I feel bad for them but their doing pretty well in school and seem happy for the most part. Very good kids to. I am grateful that I can be here for them for sure


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

38 years, and maybe ages longer before this life, with God.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Ive had a few flings in my time. But I've never had a long term relationship because I frequently get two things:

1. Lets get married after only knowing each other for 2-5 days.

2. Lets f8ck on in the first three hours of meeting each other.

I now have this one guy who I will back away from because he seeks marriage after only knowing me for only 5 days. Wtf. Normal relationships dont work out like that, Im sure.I should get the word 'Nutcases Wanted' stamped on my head.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arrow27 (Apr 12, 2017)

Six months. He didn't "feel it" anymore. I think it was mostly an unfortunate situation where both of us really wanted to like the other but just all that into eachother in the first place. No fighting. Still on friendly terms. Things just kind of.... fizzled. In retrospect I wish I would have done some things differently but eh.


----------



## Act to fall (Apr 15, 2017)

About 4 years, it was my first relationship and towards the end it was abusive and I was looking for a way out for a long time before I was finally able to cut ties. My second longest was 2 and a half years and he's the greatest guy I've ever met.


----------



## Baxbane (May 3, 2017)

About 11 months, ultimately because the anger resulting from her BPD was too much for me to handle. She disrespected all of my close friends, and it was a toxic situation in general. It was one of the most intense, passionate relationships I've been in though.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I dunno. It was however long it took him to climax. I was using the snooze on my alarm as a time reference. But he climaxed before I had to hit snooze the second time. :stu


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

0.00


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

OneLove21 said:


> Ive had a few flings in my time. But I've never had a long term relationship because I frequently get two things:
> 
> 1. Lets get married after only knowing each other for 2-5 days.
> 
> ...


Probably because you look for possessive, worldy boys who are all about lust and wanting to own you. Look for a spiritual man who treats you like God's gift and is patient to wait and for the relationship to develop.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Royals said:


> Probably because you look for possessive, worldy boys who are all about lust and wanting to own you. Look for a spiritual man who treats you like God's gift and is patient to wait and for the relationship to develop.


Not my intention. I really don't look for anyone. I'm an easy target for such people because I am always seen alone compared to most girls who go out in groups and have friends.

Dating has typically been one of my least priorities compared to my education and starting a career as well. Regardless, the worst people, in my opinion, are the clingy and possessive ones. I had enough of that when growing up with a controlling father/cultural background as well. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

OneLove21 said:


> Not my intention. I really don't look for anyone. I'm an easy target for such people because I am always seen alone compared to most girls who go out in groups and have friends.
> 
> Dating has typically been one of my least priorities compared to my education and starting a career as well. Regardless, the worst people, in my opinion, are the clingy and possessive ones. I had enough of that when growing up with a controlling father/cultural background as well.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


Yes, it could be that your relationship with your father is reflected in the men you attract. And maybe you unconsciously project that on them. But often others treat you the way you treat yourself. A lot of times guys are too agressive and think that any girl who walks alone is approachable, or an easy victim. But also they carefully choose wich one they believe is approachable. I know myself, sometimes i can give off a certain vibe wich is accesible and other times I unconsciously radiate nervous vibes and want to be left alone. So our own thoughts and feelings about ourselves and others tell a lot about the person we are, want to be, or other people assume we are.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

0 and for once in my life, I don't give a fuk. 

Feels good man...


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

almost 9 months now. feels good, mane.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> I dunno. It was however long it took him to climax. I was using the snooze on my alarm as a time reference. But he climaxed before I had to hit snooze the second time. :stu


Not sure if serious or not :sus


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

13 years. Never do that again.


----------



## Vanishing Dreams (May 17, 2016)

My only relationship only lasted 7 days. My social anxiety and just general anxiety was too much for me so I broke it off.


----------



## Strago (Jan 12, 2017)

I've never had a romantic relationship.


----------



## Missyblueeyes (Apr 21, 2008)

I was in a marriage for 16 years but I ended things here recently,

I got tired of being the only one caring about anything! We have a child, and I was only one showing interest in him. I would set the doctor appointments, set up preschool, play dates and activities for him. Please, don't get me wrong I have no problem doing these things but my husband had no interest what so ever! I would try to talk to him about it and nothing. On days I worked and he watched our child, I would suggest he take him to the playpark or something and I would come home to our child not even dressed for the day and only thing he had eaten was candy! 

I couldn't do it anymore and I gave him chances and we had talks, but no change happened. In the end, my son is my number one in my life....and I had to make a change. He is still part of his kid's life and we are friends and he helps when he can, so we ended things positively. His indifference in out life together, made me fall out of love with him...


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Like a month if even that lol.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

About five years. Ride or die.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Over a year. We are still together... wish I met her years ago, probably would of been better off instead of going through our ****ed dating histories. But oh well, just life.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

0 seconds


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

When I was 6 years old I had a gf for an entire term at primary school, I'm counting it.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

4+ years. It was my one and only boyfriend ever. Mostly an online, long distance relationship. All of it felt real to me though. The feelings were very intense and I really loved the guy. But looking back on it I don't think he felt the same way. I think he was just stringing me along. Telling me what I wanted to hear. Keeping me around because I was the only girl who would give him attention. 

It didn't work out and I feel kinda dumb admitting the relationship ever existed.


----------



## Typhoid Mary (Apr 28, 2017)

7 years. it was very abusive and very unhealthy. I should have gotten out after a few months, but SA and a low self esteem held me trapped.

I finally got out with the help of a friend who I met online. He helped me leave the country, because when abuse is that bad, you need to just go as far as you can.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

0 Seconds, 0 Minutes, 0 Hours, 0 Days, 0 Weeks, 0 Months, 0 Years.

Bouts of anxiety coupled with loneliness makes for one hell of a cruel mistress.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Some of these posts make me feel a bit assured that it's fine to not get into the dating scene... I don't know how I'd handle some situations discussed.

With that said, let's just say that I've had a few who were interested and they tended to be as messed up as myself, if not worse. I'd think about it a lot as to how I'll approach relationships since it's hard to find anyone decent to talk to alone. It's more about benefits than anything else.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

11 and a half years, 5 dating, 6 and a half married. 

It ended because he died of lupus and sepsis. 

I recently remarried, to my best friend of 23 years. We were basically in love with each other since we were like 15 but weren't allowed to say or do anything about it, then we lost touch two years later when he moved. We reconnected 7 years ago, at which point I already knew my late husband was essentially terminally ill. So we kept in touch with the idea of getting married later. So I dunno if that could be considered my longest relationship or not. 15 was 20 years ago.


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

Almost two months. I don't even know if it counts as a relationship though. We were 'seeing each other'. It wasn't official. So I guess zero.


----------



## Awkwardpotato (Jun 5, 2017)

4 years and still counting.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

6 years O_O


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I wonder if dreams count.


----------

